# Why still many people will migrate to Australia?



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm just wondering why still many people try to migrate to Australia even there are no jobs here?

I spoke with a lecturer that has PhD and an Australian Passport. He came 10 years ago to Australia and he still cannot find full-time. He told me that the problem is that good jobs are given to Australians without a migration background and all other low level jobs are given to the skilled migrants! Very sad!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

I think it's just very hard to land a full-time lecturer position in general, anywhere in the world. Recent budget cuts to the Australian university system have certainly not helped - I know more than a handful of recent PhD grads who are struggling to get a post-doc or Junior Lecturer position in Australia, even though they are "natives", born and bred in Australia. 

Why would people still migrate to Australia? I'd guess for the lovely weather, high quality of living and social security. Plus, they still have a strong economy and low unemployment rate (around 6%) compared to many European countries (Spain: 23%, Italy: 13%, ... even Sweden currently has close to 8%). So, "no jobs" certainly seems an exaggeration to me.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

depende said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm just wondering why still many people try to migrate to Australia even there are no jobs here?
> 
> I spoke with a lecturer that has PhD and an Australian Passport. He came 10 years ago to Australia and he still cannot find full-time. He told me that the problem is that good jobs are given to Australians without a migration background and all other low level jobs are given to the skilled migrants! Very sad!


Europeans migrated to Australia when Australia was a forest land....i dont think they ever thought of jobs then....people take risk in life for better life....for some risk pays off and for some it push their life back by atleast 5 years.

Right now Australia is all about survival of the fittest..and that's the reason Oz govt is not worried about high immigration despite high unemployment levels....they know very well immigrants can't survive without jobs for long and will return back home when their finances will be exhausted....anyhow new immigrants are paying high visa fees and spending in Australia during their stay and hence helping the australian economy...so its a win win situation for Australian government....


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi danav-Singh,

I absolutely agree with your point of view. I believe that the government will not stop the skilled migration program because they get a lot of money! The government knows exactly that a lot of the skilled visa people can't find a job and after spending all their money they are going back to their country, so the problem will solve it by itself! Very wise the Australia government!!! As long people pay those high fees the government will continue that game....


----------



## ronn_ronn (May 15, 2015)

@danavsingh & @depende

so you recommend just and drop the idea of coming to OZ


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

At the moment yes! I would recommend trying another country like USA or Canada! I heard that the IT jobs are better over there! But at the end is it your decision. If you are planning to come bring enough money for the first 6 months!!!


----------



## ronn_ronn (May 15, 2015)

hey all 

below 2 links show my skillset to be good to visit ... is this fake or true should i believe it

Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111 ACS


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

depende said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm just wondering why still many people try to migrate to Australia even there are no jobs here?
> 
> I spoke with a lecturer that has PhD and an Australian Passport. He came 10 years ago to Australia and he still cannot find full-time. He told me that the problem is that good jobs are given to Australians without a migration background and all other low level jobs are given to the skilled migrants! Very sad!


You can run your owned business, why not? In all countries, the more quality jobs they are, the more competitive the job market is. If you don't care to be a worker, go for it and you also get high salary


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

I would like people to have positive frame of mind first, 
rather than figuring out the things and working upon those we tend to let our heads down and become pessimist. 
Its Australia today tomo that might be the country you are heading to or belong to if the attitude is negative you would always feel left out and depressed. 
Come here try different things once situation improves you will definitely fit into the place you want to be in.
It was similar situation during great recession in US and even in India few years back , there is time in your life which teaches you to be strong and people who get that are one of the few fortunate ones. 
Let this be the time and let each one of you coming here try to focus on how to come out of this situation currently


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

espresso said:


> Why would people still migrate to Australia? I'd guess for the lovely weather, high quality of living and social security. Plus, they still have a strong economy and low unemployment rate (around 6%) compared to many European countries (Spain: 23%, Italy: 13%, ... even Sweden currently has close to 8%). So, "no jobs" certainly seems an exaggeration to me.


The figures look all good, but one must read it from the potential immigrant's perspective...
The person has a stable job, and is an established professional where ever he/she is currently located.
The person aspires for a better income, better savings, and in general, an improved quality of life.
The person is spending 6-10K AUD from his/her own hard earned savings to get a visa.

Question is..is the risk/reward ratio favourable in the current scenario


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

The lecturer example is not a good one. Australian lecturers are not the same as lecturers in some countries like India, Malaysia etc in that you are not employed for lecture ring but for research...and if you are not world recognised enough to get research grants based on your publication record you are. It going to be hired as a lecturer. If your ffiend has been here for 10 years and has not made a name for themselves...lecturing is no longer a profession for them. I was one for 10 years here...my department was closed and now five years latter that door is now permanently closed for me.

Immigration costs and processes are there to ensure that the 1) majority of immigrants are what is needed and are not a drain on society and 2) to allow spouses and potential spouses and children join their Australian partner/parent. A small population country like Australia with great infrastructure issues cannot survive massive indiscriminate immigration. The governments primary aim is to keep the good quality of life for its citizens.....improving the quality of life for potential immigrants is not important and shouldn't be. At present there are countries in the world...there is not a single global government (aka Brave New World). 

Immigrants need to ask the question WHY am I eanting to leave the country of my birth, Of my heritage, of my religion, of my family. Be honest with that answer and you will not be disappointed when you end up immigrating


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

The "ripping off migrant theory" doesn't sound too good to me. There might be some other reasons the government is still keeping the migration program running but this theory doesn't make any sense.

If the Australian government had such nefarious motives, it could have eased the investor visa stream that could have brought a lot of money . I know many people in my country who can pay millions of dollar just to get Australian PR. Thus , this theory doesn't hold a ground.

Regards


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree with babajanii. Australian government pays thousands of dollars every year to the families. If they were doing this migration scam for money they would have never paid family tax benefits and rent assistance, child care benefits to migrants. 

Everyone should do a thorough analysys of the job market they want to go into. Australia is a very niche market. It will take time to settle down. I have seen people coming here with a job in hand, some people come and get the job in very short duration, and some people take months and years. It all depends on individuals and their job search strategies. 

Be positive. Persistence always pays.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

depende said:


> At the moment yes! I would recommend trying another country like USA or Canada! I heard that the IT jobs are better over there! But at the end is it your decision. If you are planning to come bring enough money for the first 6 months!!!


It's not any easier to get into Canada for IT related work... the market is saturated as well, with Canadian citizens and those who are present in Canada with Permanent Residence given preference for work, given that the employer doesn't need to sponsor them to work.

To get an invitation to apply for a work permit, you must go through Express Entry... so far, the lowest number of points that they considered was 453, but that benchmark has increased to 469.. look here for the results of all of the draws to date.

All of that said... even if you do meet the minimum draw score, it does not guarantee that you will receive an invitation to apply.


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

Im in Canada right now and the job market is not great here. For every position there are dozens of applicants who are Canadian Citizens or permanent residents who will get priority. 

And to make matters worse, the government have made work permits harder to get and renew with the new LMIA requirments!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

inaus said:


> I agree with babajanii. Australian government pays thousands of dollars every year to the families. If they were doing this migration scam for money they would have never paid family tax benefits and rent assistance, child care benefits to migrants.


If they didn't pay the benefits, they wouldn't attract immigrants from third world countries ! And it isn't as glamorous as 'thousands of dollars' sounds.:spit: Its just enough for people to survive. And most benefits start after 2 years. 2 years is what an immigrant would probably give himself before leaving the country for good.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

TakinDecent said:


> Im in Canada right now and the job market is not great here. For every position there are dozens of applicants who are Canadian Citizens or permanent residents who will get priority.
> 
> And to make matters worse, the government have made work permits harder to get and renew with the new LMIA requirments!


I hear same things from my mates in the US on H1B. There aren't many jobs and very few actually pay a decent coin. Looks like cheap labor has inundated the world markets lane:


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> If they didn't pay the benefits, they wouldn't attract immigrants from third world countries ! And it isn't as glamorous as 'thousands of dollars' sounds.:spit: Its just enough for people to survive. And most benefits start after 2 years. 2 years is what an immigrant would probably give himself before leaving the country for good.


2 years? Incorrect. If you have kids you get the benefits from day one.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Inaus,
How having kids can be beneficial from day 1. Can you explain a bit. I am still in the EOI applied stage but expect an invite in July. So was wondering when and if I get the grant is it suitable to take my family with me initially.



inaus said:


> 2 years? Incorrect. If you have kids you get the benefits from day one.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

inaus said:


> 2 years? Incorrect. If you have kids you get the benefits from day one.


Incorrect my donkey. If you can make an effort to read up the humanservices website, I can guarantee you, for you, there's a surprise in there somewhere.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Inaus,
> How having kids can be beneficial from day 1. Can you explain a bit. I am still in the EOI applied stage but expect an invite in July. So was wondering when and if I get the grant is it suitable to take my family with me initially.


Dont make decisions based on what you read from forums. A lot of them dont know what they are talking about. Read the humanservices website when in doubt. IIRC, if you are migrating with a kid, and your combined income in Au is below a threshold you will get Family Tax benefit A/B. If you are a PR and your kid is born here and if the primary carer has been employed for 10 months in a year (?) before the baby is born then the primary carer qualifies for paid parental leave for 16 or 18 weeks, which I am told is about a thousand bucks for 2 weeks. HTH
If benefits is the major attracting factor for immigration, I reckon a lot of European countries (France, Germany etc) have a much better and a much qualified system.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

happybuddha said:


> Dont make decisions based on what you read from forums. A lot of them dont know what they are talking about. Read the humanservices website when in doubt. IIRC, if you are migrating with a kid, and your combined income in Au is below a threshold you will get Family Tax benefit A/B. If you are a PR and your kid is born here and if the primary carer has been employed for 10 months in a year (?) before the baby is born then the primary carer qualifies for paid parental leave for 16 or 18 weeks, which I am told is about a thousand bucks for 2 weeks. HTH
> If benefits is the major attracting factor for immigration, I reckon a lot of European countries (France, Germany etc) have a much better and a much qualified system.


Ohh Ok,
I thought he was talking about schooling and stuff. Had not even thought in that direction.
anyways will be taking my family there only if and when I settle down.
Lets see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

I will take this post as something alike to "The Fox and the Grapes" story
And the Moral of the same story says 
_It’s easy to despise what you cannot have._


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

sukesh123 said:


> Ohh Ok,
> I thought he was talking about schooling and stuff. Had not even thought in that direction.
> anyways will be taking my family there only if and when I settle down.
> Lets see. Thanks for the clarification.


Good luck


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi,

I guess the situation is not that bad as it is portrayed!! I understand that there are scenarios where immigrants get to see some tough time in the market post landing in the country but that is bound to happen. However this is not the case with every immigrant landing in the country. I would like to cite my example here just to keep positive vibes in the forum and to keep high morale of potential immigrants. I managed to get the job while sitting overseas. I understand that it may not be always the case with others but with little strategic analysis and work you may find yourself in a better position in terms of the job. I am planning to soon publish few pointers which may help few potential migrants to get some information bits required for the OZ market.
Believe me Down Under is not bad and worth leaving in the long run. I spent time in UK and can understand the importance of weather!!


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

rj1975 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess the situation is not that bad as it is portrayed!! I understand that there are scenarios where immigrants get to see some tough time in the market post landing in the country but that is bound to happen. However this is not the case with every immigrant landing in the country. I would like to cite my example here just to keep positive vibes in the forum and to keep high morale of potential immigrants. I managed to get the job while sitting overseas. I understand that it may not be always the case with others but with little strategic analysis and work you may find yourself in a better position in terms of the job. I am planning to soon publish few pointers which may help few potential migrants to get some information bits required for the OZ market.
> Believe me Down Under is not bad and worth leaving in the long run. I spent time in UK and can understand the importance of weather!!


I agree... I was very luck too. I shared my experience here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/750938-job-hunt-experience-construction-project-manager.html

However, please bear in mind that I have had Aussie experience. I know that it is hard to find a (dream) job if you have never worked in Australia before and don't have a niche expertise. Coming to Australia for a better job/more money I believe is a false expectation. I can not understand how some people pay thousands of Dollar for the Visa without ever having been to Australia and understanding the job market. Unless you look for a better quality of life (weather, beaches, safety...).


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*good*



happybuddha said:


> Dont make decisions based on what you read from forums. A lot of them dont know what they are talking about. Read the humanservices website when in doubt. IIRC, if you are migrating with a kid, and your combined income in Au is below a threshold you will get Family Tax benefit A/B. If you are a PR and your kid is born here and if the primary carer has been employed for 10 months in a year (?) before the baby is born then the primary carer qualifies for paid parental leave for 16 or 18 weeks, which I am told is about a thousand bucks for 2 weeks. HTH
> If benefits is the major attracting factor for immigration, I reckon a lot of European countries (France, Germany etc) have a much better and a much qualified system.


Good info.

Thanks


----------



## makai (Aug 12, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Looks like cheap labor has inundated the world markets lane:


And we all know that our country of origin is THE major source of cheap labor, especially in IT...


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

I've been here for less than 2 weeks but, but the job market doesn't look promising at all. At least for IT. Not sure about other professions.

Employers hardy, if ever, hire directly. And the recruiters who are assigned the job of presenting candidates, come up with this artificial 'Australian experience' crap. 

If you have ever worked for a reasonable amount of time in Australia, probably on a 457 Visa, then you're likely to have recruiters actually chase you. For others, I suppose it's not really wise to consider immigration at this point of time.

I have applied for over 50 jobs since I landed, and used carefully customized CVs and cover letters. I applied for plenty of junior roles as well. No responses at all, not even generic rejection mails. And calling the recruiters won't help at all. They usually give the generic 'we are still in the process of shortlisting candidates' answer, or else someone else answers the call saying the concerned person is not at the desk and they will arrange a callback (which of course they don't). 

The thing that surprises me is, even when I applied from offshore the responses were much better. I suppose this means that there isn't much truth about the 'you should be in Australia to get responses' belief. 

And to be honest, your name matters too. A few people I know, who adopted English-sounding aliases, noticed a significant increase in responses. This obviously means recruiters/employers don't really bother much if the person has a non-English sounding name on his CV. 

Another aspect is, they expect you to know almost EVERYTHING about your domain/technology, as stated in the job posting. So your chances would obviously increase if you learn at least the basic of everything related to your technology. I did do this back in India, but I now realize that I left out a few and that is costing me dear. 

I thank my starts that I was wise enough not to resign from my Indian job, and instead only took a 2-month sabbatical leave. If I haven't got a couple of interview calls at least towards the end of June (not expecting jobs so soon, but only interviews), I'm heading back to India to resume my job. In any case this has taken care of my first entry, so maybe after a few years I can attempt to look for jobs in Australia again. And come better prepared that time for a long wait of several months. 

Please note, like I mentioned earlier it is way too early for me to get an accurate picture. What I have mentioned, is my opinion based on my very short stay here of 12 days (as of today). Also, there is talk that the job market may open up in July because it's the beginning of the new financial year, but I don't really suppose that would change the situation much for new immigrants with no Australian experience. 

About voluntary jobs.....it's not really a viable option. Firstly, there are hardly any voluntary jobs for IT professionals. And even for the very few such jobs available, students are always preferred. Same goes for casual/part-time jobs. Students are preferred because their minimum wage is lesser. 

So if you have previously worked in Australia, do come here because you are likely to snag a job without issues. If not, somehow try to get an onsite opportunity first for a few months, so that you can make the recruiters eat their words when they ask you about local experience.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

thanks for writing, lets see how things change for you in July. we wish you all success soon!


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi funkyzom,

Yes you are right! Before I came to Australia, I've applied to many jobs and all recruiters have told me to be physically in Australia. Now being here, they will people with local experience! ***

I've many times told in this forum that Australia hasn't IT jobs anymore but yeah nobody will believe it....

Good luck!!!


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't agree.
It is not about a specific country.
The one who gets job find market open and the one who doesn't, find it closed


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> I've been here for less than 2 weeks but, but the job market doesn't look promising at all. At least for IT. Not sure about other professions.
> 
> Employers hardy, if ever, hire directly. And the recruiters who are assigned the job of presenting candidates, come up with this artificial 'Australian experience' crap.
> 
> ...



Mate two weeks is hardly a timeline in OZ. You might have seen people searching jobs for months before getting one. 

If things would have been so smooth there wouldn't have been so many comments of difficult time people are facing.

You need to give considerable time from your side to get your first job hard reality and that's how things are.

Dont be so particular of going back that would hold you back from trying out other things because that's the weak point even though being a safe one .
Definitely one needs to master all related tech and domain stuff one is working on to have a edge.

Consider a scenario where one gets the job and is looking for some other job few years down the line and i am pretty sure person would be furious if a fresh migrant with same set of skills is given priority that's the practical reality you need to come up with something different to have edge over the local chap.

You need to keep on trying for months and in parallel keep on improving skills for a fair chance. Jobs are not easy to come by but see for yourself you have applied for 50 in two weeks thats splendid.

I shall tell you I am having 8 years of experience with 3 years of experience on 457 and i am going to face the same difficulties you are facing and even more since i am heading to NO IT ZONE. But i am not going to let that break my spirits.

My friends with good OZ experiences and big investment bank domain experience too searched for two to three months before finally getting a job.

Best of luck and keep high spirits . Happy Job Hunting.


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Great comments my friend “BngToPerth”… I completely agree with you.

2 Weeks or a month is very less time make a decision on job market. And more importantly, it’s a very less time to secure a job. We all know that Australia is comparatively slow fashioned and things happen slowly, but certainly it will happen. So is the same scenario with jobs. I, personally, being in to Recruitment field (not in OZ of course) I feel everyone should think positive and keep continuing their efforts.

In the US, it takes more than a month for someone to secure a job. The difference is, candidates keep getting interview calls after couple of weeks and that keeps up their job hunting spirit. I’ve seen people get jobs in few days, from offshore and for some, it took months. But it’s just the “start” that all is needed. It’s completely different in India, it’s very fast moving, you apply for 10 jobs, you can expect atleast 2 interviews and if all goes well, you are HIRED. Not every country has the same process.

Imagining myself in your shoes, I know and can feel exactly what might be going in your mind and how frustrating it is… But patience, self belief and positive attitude is all one needs. I really don’t know how it would be when I migrate there… But I will take it as it comes. Thanks!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

do you follow up on rejections directly by employers ? Even if they do not send email, perhaps good idea to follow up.





funkyzoom said:


> I've been here for less than 2 weeks but, but the job market doesn't look promising at all. At least for IT. Not sure about other professions.
> 
> Employers hardy, if ever, hire directly. And the recruiters who are assigned the job of presenting candidates, come up with this artificial 'Australian experience' crap.
> 
> ...


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> thanks for writing, lets see how things change for you in July. we wish you all success soon!


Thank you!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

BngToPerth said:


> Mate two weeks is hardly a timeline in OZ. You might have seen people searching jobs for months before getting one.
> 
> If things would have been so smooth there wouldn't have been so many comments of difficult time people are facing.
> 
> ...


I suppose the confusion arose due to me mentioning 'end of June', when I actually meant to say 'end of July'! Because the end of June is almost here!

But I appreciate your tips! I don't suppose you would face too many issues, even if IT isn't too prosperous in Perth. Your 3 years on 457 would probably act as your trump card because you have an answer when recruiters ask you about local experience!

Anyway, good luck to you as well!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

BNK0212 said:


> Great comments my friend “BngToPerth”… I completely agree with you.
> 
> 2 Weeks or a month is very less time make a decision on job market. And more importantly, it’s a very less time to secure a job. We all know that Australia is comparatively slow fashioned and things happen slowly, but certainly it will happen. So is the same scenario with jobs. I, personally, being in to Recruitment field (not in OZ of course) I feel everyone should think positive and keep continuing their efforts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your encouraging words! I did cause a lot of confusion because I typed that I would wait till the end of June. I actually meant to say July! Hehe!
I know it is way to early in my case, that's the reason I mentioned these are my views only from my experience about these initial 2 weeks. Hopefully, the job market should be better in July, as that's what people here say.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> do you follow up on rejections directly by employers ? Even if they do not send email, perhaps good idea to follow up.


The problem is, until now I have only been able to apply directly to 2 employers, out of my total of 50 applications. These 'middle-men' (aka recruiters) are spoiling the party!

I did follow up with the employers, and got this generic reply - "we are still in the process of shortlisting candidates".


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> The problem is, until now I have only been able to apply directly to 2 employers, out of my total of 50 applications. These 'middle-men' (aka recruiters) are spoiling the party!
> 
> I did follow up with the employers, and got this generic reply - "we are still in the process of shortlisting candidates".


I think the biggest problem is to get call for interview.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> I think the biggest problem is to get call for interview.


Perhaps these recruiters have blacklisted me as well. I got to know that some recruiters flag people applying from offshore, and even after they land in Australia, they never call such candidates back because their internal database still shows their status as 'offshore'.

I applied for LOTS of jobs while still in India, but my only objective was to judge the job market here. I never tried to hide the fact that I was applying from offshore, because I had specifically mentioned on my cover letter that I can relocate to Australia within 10 days. I did get some calls too. But if all those recruiters have blacklisted me for applying from India, that means the doors are permanently closed on me for any IT job in Oz.

I'm actually trying to verify the authenticity of this information. Spoke to an Indian recruiter about this, and he did say recruitment companies do maintain an internal blacklist using a software known as BullHorn, but he wasn't sure about being blacklisted just for applying from overseas.

If this fact is indeed confirmed, then it's time to pack my bags and head back.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Perhaps these recruiters have blacklisted me as well. I got to know that some recruiters flag people applying from offshore, and even after they land in Australia, they never call such candidates back because their internal database still shows their status as 'offshore'.
> 
> I applied for LOTS of jobs while still in India, but my only objective was to judge the job market here. I never tried to hide the fact that I was applying from offshore, because I had specifically mentioned on my cover letter that I can relocate to Australia within 10 days. I did get some calls too. But if all those recruiters have blacklisted me for applying from India, that means the doors are permanently closed on me for any IT job in Oz.
> 
> ...


Why don't you adopt a more English-sounding alias and use it from now on? That way, you will

overcome your being blacklisted
have a higher chance of getting through resume screening stage

You will feel different, too.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

c0da said:


> Why don't you adopt a more English-sounding alias and use it from now on? That way, you will
> 
> overcome your being blacklisted
> have a higher chance of getting through resume screening stage
> ...


Great suggestion!

Well....won't it cause other problems? For example, all my official documents, bank accounts etc. are in my original name. Besides, in case I clear the interview and have to call my referees back in India (who are my managers at my previous workplace), they would never understand I'm the same person. 

How do I tackle this?


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Funkyzoom,

Remember when you were not able to clear your IELTS and you were giving up to apply for a PR and someone suggested to go for PTE. You cleared your PTE with flying colours.

I would request you to get in touch with the recruiters. Meet them personally if possible. Don't get disheartened. Explore the new city. Search on LinkedIn of you are able to find a job. I heard that there are jobs posted in gumtree as well. 

May I know which Technology and domain you are working in?



funkyzoom said:


> I've been here for less than 2 weeks but, but the job market doesn't look promising at all. At least for IT. Not sure about other professions.
> 
> Employers hardy, if ever, hire directly. And the recruiters who are assigned the job of presenting candidates, come up with this artificial 'Australian experience' crap.
> 
> ...


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Great suggestion!
> 
> Well....won't it cause other problems? For example, all my official documents, bank accounts etc. are in my original name. Besides, in case I clear the interview and have to call my referees back in India (who are my managers at my previous workplace), they would never understand I'm the same person.
> 
> How do I tackle this?


I don't think there would be any problems, really. It's called latinisation of names.

If I were you, once I'd pass the resume screening stage, I would explain that such and such is my assumed name, and in case they want references, my real name is so and so.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> I suppose the confusion arose due to me mentioning 'end of June', when I actually meant to say 'end of July'! Because the end of June is almost here!
> 
> But I appreciate your tips! I don't suppose you would face too many issues, even if IT isn't too prosperous in Perth. Your 3 years on 457 would probably act as your trump card because you have an answer when recruiters ask you about local experience!
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you as well!


I don't work in IT specifically but I know the 'local experience' issue is fairly pervasive across all industries. A friend's brother-in-law moved over from NZ and he has had a lot of difficulty finding a job because of this experience issue (working in finance). I also had difficulty initially for that reason but, ironically, landed a job that actually would have benefited from having local experience due to the nature of the role.

That said, I wouldn't put too much stock in this 'criticism' if you want to call it that. I think it's an easy cop-out excuse for not wanting to hire someone or interview them, it's a way of narrowing the list of potential candidates.

The sad truth is that there are potentially hundreds of applicants for nearly every job opening these days. The job market is soft and there are a lot of good candidates out there looking for work. As such, it's not enough to just apply for jobs on Seek and to stalk recruiters - you often have to do a little extra. That means actively contacting companies you want to work for even if they're not necessarily advertising a role, and having a chat with people about opportunities that they might be aware of at their companies or other firms. It's also a good idea to try and attend networking functions of any kind to meet people and get your name out there. Get noticed.

One thing that people don't often do is ring up the HR/hiring contact on the job listing and ask questions about the role. It shows initiative and I can say from experience at my firm that we nearly always bring those people in for an interview.

Good luck with the job hunt - it's tough out there but not impossible.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Perhaps these recruiters have blacklisted me as well. I got to know that some recruiters flag people applying from offshore, and even after they land in Australia, they never call such candidates back because their internal database still shows their status as 'offshore'.
> 
> I applied for LOTS of jobs while still in India, but my only objective was to judge the job market here. I never tried to hide the fact that I was applying from offshore, because I had specifically mentioned on my cover letter that I can relocate to Australia within 10 days. I did get some calls too. But if all those recruiters have blacklisted me for applying from India, that means the doors are permanently closed on me for any IT job in Oz.
> 
> ...


Hey Funkyzoom,

Take it from a seasoned recruiter, you will not get blacklisted for being honest. ..Please put your mind at ease for this atleast.

We only blacklist when we have confirmed that the candidate has been unethical/ extremely unprofessional/ using abusive/offensive language etc.

This is universally true across the recruitment industry globally. There is no other reason for us to flag a candidate.

So please put this thought aside and be pro active in your search like "ozbound" mentioned. You should definitely be able to crack an opportunity


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Great suggestion!
> 
> Well....won't it cause other problems? For example, all my official documents, bank accounts etc. are in my original name. Besides, in case I clear the interview and have to call my referees back in India (who are my managers at my previous workplace), they would never understand I'm the same person.
> 
> How do I tackle this?


It is an acceptable norm in OZ to modify/ adopt a English sounding name. This works better for the prospective employers and colleagues to address the candidates

So Krishnakanth becomes Kris, Ramanpreet becomes Rams and so on. I have personally encountered many Asians including Indian and Chinese who have changed/ modified their names for convenience purpose only.

It won't cause any problems at all.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> I don't work in IT specifically but I know the 'local experience' issue is fairly pervasive across all industries. A friend's brother-in-law moved over from NZ and he has had a lot of difficulty finding a job because of this experience issue (working in finance). I also had difficulty initially for that reason but, ironically, landed a job that actually would have benefited from having local experience due to the nature of the role.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't put too much stock in this 'criticism' if you want to call it that. I think it's an easy cop-out excuse for not wanting to hire someone or interview them, it's a way of narrowing the list of potential candidates.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more with the above comments. Well said 

Adding more to the points already stated specifically in terms of the IT jobs. Which my friends have successfully used in their job search and which I have witnessed with my 3 years of stint in OZ.

As a fresh fish forget the recruiters prioritizing your resume over others if it has the generic skills with people already in market , look for specifics at which you have specialized may be in domain or may be in technical which is not generic say for example any Reporting Framework or certain API or domain wise like Investment Bank Hedge Funds , Trading or anything for that matter search these with the IT area that you have worked on and then modify your resume and the cover letter to highlight these that makes your CV stand out of the crowd.

Network and believe me when I say OZ is all about networking and contacts more than any other place , but this takes time and efforts and may be something which we are not used to at least for a job search back at home. I think you should remove the thoughts of the work being given to people with aliases, name is your identity mate and OZ is multicultural ready to take all the people with right skill set and attitude (My view you are welcome to disagree with me on this  )

Go to the events participate in say night hacks and coding competitions I know there used to be plenty of those and i met many developers during my tenure may be that's the place where you can get to know the positions and openings.

I was working full time at my 457 but still used to venture out with few PR friends to the consulting firms almost many times we were shooed but few times friends had chat and even coffee with some good people out there and some liked the initiatives or at least they used to know the faces and used to often give the calls for any openings.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Hey Funkyzoom,
> 
> Remember when you were not able to clear your IELTS and you were giving up to apply for a PR and someone suggested to go for PTE. You cleared your PTE with flying colours.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!

Actually, the recruiters here are not approachable at all. I mean...most are like that. They lose interest in talking to me the moment they come to know I'm a new immigrant, with no local experience. 

I haven't really tried 100%. I know I need to modify my job search strategy.


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Funkyzoom,

I suggest you can possibly update your contact info on your resume.. Try using a new email id on your resume and use an alias or short name as well. Most of the times when you apply jobs, your resume is dumped to an internal ATS (Application Tracking System). This will store resumes of all applicants.

The ATS system catches the name, phone and email address of a resume and creates a applicant file. So I guess when you were using your resume with Indian number and email address, the ATS at different companies have populated your old resume (which tends to get overwritten, automatically). Recruiters who look at your resume know you by your name, so they don't bother to open your resume, because they must be already knowing you are from offshore.

Changing email id, name and phone numbers, would create a new record on your name and can catch eyes of recruiters.. This may sound weird but this is how it works.

I read a post on this forum, which had an awesome link on how to get through the search robots on ATS systems or something like that. I was foolish not to save that link after reading it. It had very good information on how to make your resume look at top of automatic search engines on ATS Systems. I tried to search in the forum, but couldn’t find the link. If anyone is having that link, please share it here. Try all possible ways, you have 1 more good month at Australia. All the BEST!


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Funky,

These may also help.. 

https://resumegenius.com/applicant-tracking-systems-resume-keyword-help

https://www.themuse.com/advice/beat...-your-resume-past-the-system-into-human-hands

How Can I Make Sure My Resume Gets Past Resume Robots and into a Human's Hand?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

I never thought of this angle 
Good info buddy


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot Hiraman.

That's how it works and lot of recruiting and staffing companies use these ATS systems. The get tons of applicants for each position that is advertised and manually shortlisting candidates by reading resumes is very very tough for any recruiter. These ATS systems help the recruiters automate and simplify the process. They would hardly look at top 10 resumes and leave the rest of them. So the winner is always the one who has the best resume (in terms of keywords being highlighted in the resume).

For example: If "Web Services" is a required skill for a position, and there are 50 applicants for that job, ATS will pick up the resumes which has "Web Services" as a key word. If candidate A has the keyword 3 times and candidate N has keyword 15 times, then ATS would show up resume of N as best match and ultimately, recruiter will end up calling or interviewing N first. So for you techie guys, this is most important thing to know.

Cheers!


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Hmmm.

Also i read somewhere in linkedin that, calling the recruiter followed by soft application increases the chances of getting an interview call.


----------



## Sandeep2m (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks this was useful tips..


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> Hey Funkyzoom,
> 
> Take it from a seasoned recruiter, you will not get blacklisted for being honest. ..Please put your mind at ease for this atleast.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a HUGE HUGE relief!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> It is an acceptable norm in OZ to modify/ adopt a English sounding name. This works better for the prospective employers and colleagues to address the candidates
> 
> So Krishnakanth becomes Kris, Ramanpreet becomes Rams and so on. I have personally encountered many Asians including Indian and Chinese who have changed/ modified their names for convenience purpose only.
> 
> It won't cause any problems at all.


Is it fine if I modify only my last name, or omit it altogether? Because my first name is pretty common, short, and not hard to pronounce at all. In fact, some of the recruiters could get my name even without me having to spell it for them!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

BNK0212 said:


> Hey Funkyzoom,
> 
> I suggest you can possibly update your contact info on your resume.. Try using a new email id on your resume and use an alias or short name as well. Most of the times when you apply jobs, your resume is dumped to an internal ATS (Application Tracking System). This will store resumes of all applicants.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the valuable info!


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Is it fine if I modify only my last name, or omit it altogether? Because my first name is pretty common, short, and not hard to pronounce at all. In fact, some of the recruiters could get my name even without me having to spell it for them!


IMO If you have a short simple name..stick to it. Many of them who latinize their name do so because they have hard to pronounce names... or really very ethnic names.. which makes it very difficult for potential employers and colleagues to address them.

All the very best funky zoom!..Pick up the phone and reach out to as many people as you can. Call the recruiters, call the HR guys in the organisation...make yourself known to them and you should be definitely able to grab an opportunity..


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> I thank my starts that I was wise enough not to resign from my Indian job, and instead only took a 2-month sabbatical leave. If I haven't got a couple of interview calls at least towards the end of June (not expecting jobs so soon, but only interviews), I'm heading back to India to resume my job. In any case this has taken care of my first entry, so maybe after a few years I can attempt to look for jobs in Australia again. And come better prepared that time for a long wait of several months.



In 207 BC, The great Chu Warrier Xiang Yu's army advanced towards Julu, crossing the Yellow river to attack the Qin forces led by Zhang Han. After crossing the river, Xiang Yu ordered his men to sink their boats and destroy all but three days worth of rations, in order to force his men to choose between prevailing against overwhelming odds within three days or die trapped before the walls of the city with no supplies or any hope of escape. Despite being heavily outnumbered, Chu forces scored a great victory after nine engagements, defeating the 300,000 strong Qin army. After the battle, other rebel forces, including those not from Chu, came to join Xiang Yu out of admiration for his martial valour. When Xiang Yu received them at the gate, the rebel chiefs were so fearful of him that they sank to their knees and did not even dare to look up at him.

Yes, i know this forum is not about Chinese history. But I quote this , as there is a big lesson and inspiration in this story , that is very relevant to your situation (and will be soon for me as well when I move to Australia later this year - hopefully).

Cutting the retreat path was the key to this overwhelming victory against might Qin army. Keeping a retreat path can often be the first step towards failure specially against a stiff challenge (finding job there seems to be like that). If you sink your boat after your cross, you have no choice but to succeed. 

I don't mean to undermine the safe policy you adopted. I myself am tempted to do the same. But that may actually lead to ...... 

The desperate dog climbs the wall. If you have retread path , you do not become a desperate dog 

You decide what's best. For my case , my wife is keen on sinking the boat (she is brave like Chu warrier ) , but I am still thinking. After all its not easy to give up a stable job paying good money.


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

I agree with the above example

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

farerpark said:


> In 207 BC, The great Chu Warrier Xiang Yu's army advanced towards Julu, crossing the Yellow river to attack the Qin forces led by Zhang Han. After crossing the river, Xiang Yu ordered his men to sink their boats and destroy all but three days worth of rations, in order to force his men to choose between prevailing against overwhelming odds within three days or die trapped before the walls of the city with no supplies or any hope of escape. Despite being heavily outnumbered, Chu forces scored a great victory after nine engagements, defeating the 300,000 strong Qin army. After the battle, other rebel forces, including those not from Chu, came to join Xiang Yu out of admiration for his martial valour. When Xiang Yu received them at the gate, the rebel chiefs were so fearful of him that they sank to their knees and did not even dare to look up at him.
> 
> Yes, i know this forum is not about Chinese history. But I quote this , as there is a big lesson and inspiration in this story , that is very relevant to your situation (and will be soon for me as well when I move to Australia later this year - hopefully).
> 
> ...


Wonderful example !!!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Bennu (Jun 17, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Wow, thanks for the valuable info!


Hey funkyzoom whats the status from your side. I too am C#,.Net developer how is the market . I have 8 years of experience in .net in UK and Audit/Finance domain background. Did you get any calls yet.

Cheers


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Bennu said:


> Hey funkyzoom whats the status from your side. I too am C#,.Net developer how is the market . I have 8 years of experience in .net in UK and Audit/Finance domain background. Did you get any calls yet.
> 
> Cheers


Nope! Over 70 applications now, and ZERO calls. I don't think it's something to do with my CV, because the same CV got me several responses while applying from India. But I still tried modifying my CV and cover letters. Situation remains the same, though. 

The market seems to be good, because most others are at least getting calls, if not jobs. So it's probably just my bad luck.

Anyway, I have committed to give myself at least 3 months. If I don't have a job by the end of September, I'll just enjoy some sightseeing in October, probably visit New Zealand too, and then go back to India around 15th October, assuming that this was just an extended holiday abroad. Nothing much I can do, because my funds would be well over by then. Getting casual/part time jobs too are tough, mainly because they need relevant experience to and we face stiff com[petition from students whose minimum wage is lower. 

Of course, I'll be back here again after a couple of years, because I wouldn't want to waste my PR without two attempts at least.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

farerpark said:


> In 207 BC, The great Chu Warrier Xiang Yu's army advanced towards Julu, crossing the Yellow river to attack the Qin forces led by Zhang Han. After crossing the river, Xiang Yu ordered his men to sink their boats and destroy all but three days worth of rations, in order to force his men to choose between prevailing against overwhelming odds within three days or die trapped before the walls of the city with no supplies or any hope of escape. Despite being heavily outnumbered, Chu forces scored a great victory after nine engagements, defeating the 300,000 strong Qin army. After the battle, other rebel forces, including those not from Chu, came to join Xiang Yu out of admiration for his martial valour. When Xiang Yu received them at the gate, the rebel chiefs were so fearful of him that they sank to their knees and did not even dare to look up at him.
> 
> Yes, i know this forum is not about Chinese history. But I quote this , as there is a big lesson and inspiration in this story , that is very relevant to your situation (and will be soon for me as well when I move to Australia later this year - hopefully).
> 
> ...


Very inspiring example! But consider the other side as well. Whatever effort we put in, the ball is always in the employers' court because THEY make the decision about hiring us or not. Beyond a certain point, there is nothing much job seekers can do, unless they have telepathic or hypnotizing powers to 'make' employers hire them.

In such cases, having a backup can be a kind of like a 'life-boat'. 

But anyway, I have decide to give myself a good 3 months (until the end of September) to look for a job. My Indian company won't wait till then, so I'll be resigning so that I can withdraw my PF and use to it fund myself here for the additional time. If nothing works by then I'll just visit the important places here, probably try to visit New Zealand too, and will be back in India during mid-October. If I don't end up in a mental asylum by then, that is! Hehe!


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Very inspiring example! But consider the other side as well. Whatever effort we put in, the ball is always in the employers' court because THEY make the decision about hiring us or not. Beyond a certain point, there is nothing much job seekers can do, unless they have telepathic or hypnotizing powers to 'make' employers hire them.
> 
> In such cases, having a backup can be a kind of like a 'life-boat'.
> 
> But anyway, I have decide to give myself a good 3 months (until the end of September) to look for a job. My Indian company won't wait till then, so I'll be resigning so that I can withdraw my PF and use to it fund myself here for the additional time. If nothing works by then I'll just visit the important places here, probably try to visit New Zealand too, and will be back in India during mid-October. If I don't end up in a mental asylum by then, that is! Hehe!


Hey buddy, 

This is just a suggestion I had looking at your posts. 
If recruiters are contacting you and you are not getting calls from companies then dont worry too much. Recruiters take time to call you back. Maybe a month or 2 even. Also it could be that since you have a job in India and you will take time to join the employer the recruiter may not be very willing to push your case to the employer. Either ways you can decide on the strength of your CV based on the number of calls you get from recruiters. 

if not, could you try removing some skills from your CV. From what i see you have worked on multiple technologies and have very good startup experience. Maybe the job description is specific to one or two of the stuff you have worked on. so give your CV a top to Bottom scrub and remove the work and certifications irrelevant to the JD. This may help the recruiter reading your CV to be a bit more convinced that you are the right candidate. Also have a really specific Linkedin profile. 
I am not sure about the jobs there but maybe there are some skills that the Australian market expects and your CV may not highlight them. you could look at the JD for the jobs you have applied for and try to pick those skills and upskill or mention those specifically in your CV if you have them.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

jimblrtoaus said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> This is just a suggestion I had looking at your posts.
> If recruiters are contacting you and you are not getting calls from companies then dont worry too much. Recruiters take time to call you back. Maybe a month or 2 even. Also it could be that since you have a job in India and you will take time to join the employer the recruiter may not be very willing to push your case to the employer. Either ways you can decide on the strength of your CV based on the number of calls you get from recruiters.
> ...


No, even recruiters aren't calling me. No one is calling me, to be honest. But they used to call/email me when I used to apply from India, with an Indian number and Indian address. And it is the same CV which I used at that point as well, except for the address and contact number. That's why I'm puzzled.


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> No, even recruiters aren't calling me. No one is calling me, to be honest. But they used to call/email me when I used to apply from India, with an Indian number and Indian address. And it is the same CV which I used at that point as well, except for the address and contact number. That's why I'm puzzled.


Oh. Then Not to worry at all Buddy. The thing is that the new year has started in July (yesterday). Recruitment is generally slow till budget is announced and stuff like that. You landed on the 12th of June. From what I have heard unless you are going Via internal referral it will take time to call you.

Don't get disheartened. you will definitely be able to get something.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> No, even recruiters aren't calling me. No one is calling me, to be honest. But they used to call/email me when I used to apply from India, with an Indian number and Indian address. And it is the same CV which I used at that point as well, except for the address and contact number. That's why I'm puzzled.


Why don't you call them.
I've read somewhere on linkedin, that out of huge applicants only few bother to make a followup call to the recruiter and it helps to leave an impression on their mind. Try it out.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

jimblrtoaus said:


> Oh. Then Not to worry at all Buddy. The thing is that the new year has started in July (yesterday). Recruitment is generally slow till budget is announced and stuff like that. You landed on the 12th of June. From what I have heard unless you are going Via internal referral it will take time to call you.
> 
> Don't get disheartened. you will definitely be able to get something.


Thanks for your encouragement! I have used this time to learn the basic of a few in-demand technologies, so from Monday onwards I'll be applying with a stronger CV. Hopefully that should help!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> Why don't you call them.
> I've read somewhere on linkedin, that out of huge applicants only few bother to make a followup call to the recruiter and it helps to leave an impression on their mind. Try it out.


I did call a lot of the, More than 20. Always, one of the following happens:-

1) Someone answers the call and says the concerned person is not at the desk. They note down my name and number, assuring a call back, but no one ever calls.
2) They give the generic response, which always goes something like this "We are still in the process of shortlisting candidates. If you are successful, we'll call you. If not, we'll keep your details on file for future opportunities".
3) They mention that the job posting was a preemptive one, and the client is waiting for something else to happen so the job is on hold. 

So yeah, calling them hasn't served any purpose so far.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> I did call a lot of the, More than 20. Always, one of the following happens:-
> 
> 1) Someone answers the call and says the concerned person is not at the desk. They note down my name and number, assuring a call back, but no one ever calls.
> 2) They give the generic response, which always goes something like this "We are still in the process of shortlisting candidates. If you are successful, we'll call you. If not, we'll keep your details on file for future opportunities".
> ...


Oh i c.
What is your major/occupation?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> Oh i c.
> What is your major/occupation?


I'm a .NET Developer with 5 years of experience.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I'm a .NET Developer with 5 years of experience.


Do year of experience matters? I mean do you think 5+ have more option than 10+ year of experience for developer role


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> Do year of experience matters? I mean do you think 5+ have more option than 10+ year of experience for developer role


More than years of experience I guess it is the level of expertise that matters.

If an employer is looking for a permanent role feels that your expertise way more than what is required for the role he would reject you saying you are over qualified for the job. Unlike here in India where they would try to fit a higher skilled person in a lower job role. 

Years of experience is a very good indicator on the level of skill level and maybe that's the reason guys with more experience get rejected for entry level jobs.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

sure. do you think entry level jobs are more or jobs for 10+ year expeienrce in IT ?



jimblrtoaus said:


> More than years of experience I guess it is the level of expertise that matters.
> 
> If an employer is looking for a permanent role feels that your expertise way more than what is required for the role he would reject you saying you are over qualified for the job. Unlike here in India where they would try to fit a h*igher skilled person in a lower job role. *
> *{} --This is good *
> ...


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> sure. do you think entry level jobs are more or jobs for 10+ year expeienrce in IT ?


Not sure about that buddy. 

I missed making my point in my previous post i guess. 
What I was saying was with 10+ years of experience you can apply to entry level or higher level Jobs. I don't think people look at the years of experience will not call you for a role if you are an old hand . what you need to do is for each application you need to modify your Cover letter and CV to match the skill level that the employer is looking for. 

PS. I too am looking for jobs sitting in India. I don't know the ground realities in Australia. This is based on the recruiters I spoke to and the interviews I have had from India so I may be wrong


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> Very inspiring example! But consider the other side as well. Whatever effort we put in, the ball is always in the employers' court because THEY make the decision about hiring us or not. Beyond a certain point, there is nothing much job seekers can do, unless they have telepathic or hypnotizing powers to 'make' employers hire them.
> 
> In such cases, having a backup can be a kind of like a 'life-boat'.
> 
> But anyway, I have decide to give myself a good 3 months (until the end of September) to look for a job. My Indian company won't wait till then, so I'll be resigning so that I can withdraw my PF and use to it fund myself here for the additional time. If nothing works by then I'll just visit the important places here, probably try to visit New Zealand too, and will be back in India during mid-October. If I don't end up in a mental asylum by then, that is! Hehe!


I respect your decision. All the best . To be honest I will feel as disappointed as you if you have to return. We have to accept heaven's will I guess.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Very inspiring example! But consider the other side as well. Whatever effort we put in, the ball is always in the employers' court because THEY make the decision about hiring us or not. Beyond a certain point, there is nothing much job seekers can do, unless they have telepathic or hypnotizing powers to 'make' employers hire them.
> 
> In such cases, having a backup can be a kind of like a 'life-boat'.
> 
> But anyway, I have decide to give myself a good 3 months (until the end of September) to look for a job. My Indian company won't wait till then, so I'll be resigning so that I can withdraw my PF and use to it fund myself here for the additional time. If nothing works by then I'll just visit the important places here, probably try to visit New Zealand too, and will be back in India during mid-October. If I don't end up in a mental asylum by then, that is! Hehe!


If I understood this right, you plan to extend your current stay until September? Won't your employer need you to be there in India to complete the relieving formalities? Moreover, don't hope too much on the PF thing. It takes time- anywhere from 6 to 8 months- that too after your employer submits them the release form. Its not like you can do it yourself. There is a form which your employer submits directly to them. At least that is what happened with me. That was back in 2010 or 2011 I think. Not sure if the process has changed since then.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> If I understood this right, you plan to extend your current stay until September? Won't your employer need you to be there in India to complete the relieving formalities? Moreover, don't hope too much on the PF thing. It takes time- anywhere from 6 to 8 months- that too after your employer submits them the release form. Its not like you can do it yourself. There is a form which your employer submits directly to them. At least that is what happened with me. That was back in 2010 or 2011 I think. Not sure if the process has changed since then.


Don't you have to serve notice period in your company. If they come to know that you are in Australia, won't they blacklist you?


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Zoom,

You are the benchmark for most of the people in this forum, including me. I have planned my travel to arrive in August but again am holding back thinking about the situation you are explaining.
In any scenario I do a complete wind up here and arrive by February 2016, as that my IED date.

In your case, the problem is position is available but as you apply, there is no response.
In my case, I dont find much openings itself for a pure Oracle PLSQL developer. That too with a senior experience.

All the best and keep your spirits high, thanks for providing your updates.

Take Care


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks for your encouragement! I have used this time to learn the basic of a few in-demand technologies, so from Monday onwards I'll be applying with a stronger CV. Hopefully that should help!


What are the in-demand technologies, can you please list it as we can double check if we already have those skills?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> If I understood this right, you plan to extend your current stay until September? Won't your employer need you to be there in India to complete the relieving formalities? Moreover, don't hope too much on the PF thing. It takes time- anywhere from 6 to 8 months- that too after your employer submits them the release form. Its not like you can do it yourself. There is a form which your employer submits directly to them. At least that is what happened with me. That was back in 2010 or 2011 I think. Not sure if the process has changed since then.


Your points are valid. I'll handle them as they arise.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Don't you have to serve notice period in your company. If they come to know that you are in Australia, won't they blacklist you?


I'll buyout my notice period.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> What are the in-demand technologies, can you please list it as we can double check if we already have those skills?


I'm a .NET developer, and for a lot of .NET roles they are preferring candidates with a knowledge of Angular.js and Jquery.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

even for Java, companies are looking for Angular.js and Jquery Experience. 



funkyzoom said:


> I'm a .NET developer, and for a lot of .NET roles they are preferring candidates with a knowledge of Angular.js and Jquery.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> even for Java, companies are looking for Angular.js and Jquery Experience.


+1 to that. I was about to post the same. I am glad I started with jQuery since its early days itself. Amazing how it has become widely popular.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> I'm a .NET developer, and for a lot of .NET roles they are preferring candidates with a knowledge of Angular.js and Jquery.


Hey Mate,

Its good that you are utilizing time to learn new stuff.

I have just PM you one of the job requirements in big trading IT firm my friend is currently working they have requirements for C# backend developer with oracle experience. 

its big 4 trading/Investment firm in OZ and this permanent opportunity based out of Sydney.

They prefer straight applicant resume and tend to avoid agencies and recruiters, thought this might be of some help. He got the job and call by applying via same portal.

Regards


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Part time working options?*

Till one gets the relevant job, what are the alternate parttime job opportunities in Melbourne/Sydney, since its vital to be earning few dollars atleast?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Till one gets the relevant job, what are the alternate parttime job opportunities in Melbourne/Sydney, since its vital to be earning few dollars atleast?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


Competition is high for part time job too. If you have link with any student groups or reference you will get those kind of jobs.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Competition is high for part time job too. If you have link with any student groups or reference you will get those kind of jobs.


Jobs like?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Jobs like?


for all kind of jobs. In gumtree or indeed or any other job website or in google just search part time jobs by any suburb or city, you will get clear idea about the trend here.

Ex : - I applied many part time jobs through gumtree as well as many direct sites, next day I got rejection mails or no response (Even I called them)

You will get full time casual jobs (This will get after some struggle) , but working time is 6 or 7 AM to 3 or 4 PM. or Night time jobs . You can't focus on your main objective if you do full time casual job ( here searching & applying job itself full time work for us ).

Also, you can't easily do any job here - 

If you want to work in bar - you need RSA card.

If you want to Civil casual job - you need White Card.

If you want to drive taxi - you need full license & Authority card.

If you want to patch the cable - we need special certification ..

etc.,..................


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

siva19 said:


> for all kind of jobs. In gumtree or indeed or any other job website or in google just search part time jobs by any suburb or city, you will get clear idea about the trend here.
> 
> Ex : - I applied many part time jobs through gumtree as well as many direct sites, next day I got rejection mails or no response (Even I called them)
> 
> ...


Yes, now things are getting more clearer to me. What job opportunities opens up, when you have contacts with student community?

It appears for an IT professional, there are no/little non-IT opportunites at all. Right?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

siva19 said:


> for all kind of jobs. In gumtree or indeed or any other job website or in google just search part time jobs by any suburb or city, you will get clear idea about the trend here. Ex : - I applied many part time jobs through gumtree as well as many direct sites, next day I got rejection mails or no response (Even I called them) You will get full time casual jobs (This will get after some struggle) , but working time is 6 or 7 AM to 3 or 4 PM. or Night time jobs . You can't focus on your main objective if you do full time casual job ( here searching & applying job itself full time work for us ). Also, you can't easily do any job here - If you want to work in bar - you need RSA card. If you want to Civil casual job - you need White Card. If you want to drive taxi - you need full license & Authority card. If you want to patch the cable - we need special certification .. etc.,..................



RSA is just a short course that can be completed in a day for $50...


----------



## Phema (Mar 26, 2015)

This job thing is not funny. How is it for Health Professionals?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

siva19 said:


> for all kind of jobs. In gumtree or indeed or any other job website or in google just search part time jobs by any suburb or city, you will get clear idea about the trend here.
> 
> Ex : - I applied many part time jobs through gumtree as well as many direct sites, next day I got rejection mails or no response (Even I called them)
> 
> ...


Even white card is a one day course and costs only $40. Frankly, these are the jobs where you wont find many immigrants working. Locals prefer these jobs as these are highly paid jobs(construction,civil jobs and bar jobs) and tension free as well.


----------



## Bennu (Jun 17, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> I'm a .NET developer, and for a lot of .NET roles they are preferring candidates with a knowledge of Angular.js and Jquery.


Hey Funkyzoom,

How is the job search going on from your side. What's the progress, One of my good friend got her job today she too is .net developer with 7 years of experience .
She got the job after 50 days of search, but she made it and is also happy with the salary being offered to her and according to her there are good number of jobs.
Hope you get one soon, I too am flying next week in search of a job .
Lets see what happens.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Bennu said:


> Hey Funkyzoom,
> 
> How is the job search going on from your side. What's the progress, One of my good friend got her job today she too is .net developer with 7 years of experience .
> She got the job after 50 days of search, but she made it and is also happy with the salary being offered to her and according to her there are good number of jobs.
> ...


Not much progress, but this week has been somewhat better. Got 3 calls. One recruiter rejected me outright. The next one sent me an online test to complete, which had 4 modules. But I failed to secure the required score in one of those modules (they needed me to reach a certain threshold in all 4 modules, just like IELTS), so that's a rejection as well. And I had also been to a recruiter's office yesterday for initial screening. He was pretty positive about my chances of securing a face to face interview with the client, and said I'd get the feedback today. But I got none (it is now past working hours in Australia), which probably means I'm rejected here as well.


----------



## ather.ali (Jul 3, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Not much progress, but this week has been somewhat better. Got 3 calls. One recruiter rejected me outright. The next one sent me an online test to complete, which had 4 modules. But I failed to secure the required score in one of those modules (they needed me to reach a certain threshold in all 4 modules, just like IELTS), so that's a rejection as well. And I had also been to a recruiter's office yesterday for initial screening. He was pretty positive about my chances of securing a face to face interview with the client, and said I'd get the feedback today. But I got none (it is now past working hours in Australia), which probably means I'm rejected here as well.



Hi funkyzoom,

I have sent you a PM. Can you please check. Thanks.


----------



## Bennu (Jun 17, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Not much progress, but this week has been somewhat better. Got 3 calls. One recruiter rejected me outright. The next one sent me an online test to complete, which had 4 modules. But I failed to secure the required score in one of those modules (they needed me to reach a certain threshold in all 4 modules, just like IELTS), so that's a rejection as well. And I had also been to a recruiter's office yesterday for initial screening. He was pretty positive about my chances of securing a face to face interview with the client, and said I'd get the feedback today. But I got none (it is now past working hours in Australia), which probably means I'm rejected here as well.


That looks promising at least the part where you are getting calls.
If you could please let us know how was this online test, I mean what sort of sections were those and what kind of questions did you face that would be great help to everyone here.
May be you can expect call by tomo any thought processing on rejections.

Much Oblige for your replies.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

*Java Developer*

Hello Friends,

I am a Java developer with 6 years of experience. Is there any one who is searching for the job in java in any part of Australia? As I got the visa grant , So i want to prepare myself before landing in australia. 

@Funkyzoom: Thanks for providing the valuable tips for the Australian jobs.

I will be highly thankful if anyone could provide me what are the latests trends in JAVA developer profile in australia.


Regards
Richa


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

Funkyzoom,
Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------

